# Fish dieing



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

I,m in the middle of switching tanks and my fish are dieing, yesterday i got the 125, 6ft tank out of storage as the stand is finished. I started by removing all the water from my sump and noticed my Yellow Tang was lyeing on the bottom on the sand and thought wtf.

I brought my 60 cube up and thought that i,ll take the Rock and fish out and put them in the 60 so they,ll be safe and out of the way, my Coral Beauty was dead in the back and it was stiff, it must of happened the night before. I put tank water in the 125 with the Corals, in the course of the day i lost 1 Clown Fish, a yellow damsell and a grn Chromis, the Corals are fine in 8 inches of water and i,m afraid to look in the 60.

I can,t think of what the issue is besides a bit of stress due to the move but the Coral Beauty had died the night before and the Yellow Tang was ailing before the move, i had put a heater in the tank the night before and it may have been a bit hotter over night but that,s it.

Any ideas?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*fish*

did u transfer sand /rocks &#8230; did u move stuff around to get into new tank ..
how long did u acclimate the fish prior to putting in new tank &#8230;


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Moving fish from one to another new tank is a tricky issue. You should have the transit tank established and running for sometime, then move the fish to that tank. Then you should start work on the new tank and get it season for the next move. Sorry to hear about your lost. Once awhile it happens to many of us. Fish is more sensitive to move then corals.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

I transfered the water from the old tank to the 60 temporary tank then caught the fish and put them in there with the rock from the old tank, everything died except 1 blood shrimp and all the snails, the kids didnt like it at all, Powder Brown, Yellow Tang, Blue Tang, 2 clowns, 2 damsells, 2 cleaner shrimp, Goby, 1 Blood Shrimp, Coral Beauty all gone. 



I have a 125 set up all perameters are spot on, ready to restock, wont be getting a powder brown again or an angel

I,m looking for a Leautenant and an Orange Shoulder and about 5 Bangaii Cardinals to start with.

Ive switched many tanks and never had this happen before,


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

I dont think of the fish as pets, not like a dog or cat but the loss is confusing, i think the fish were stressed to start with, i was treating the tank for an apstatia problem, i had also lost a few hammers and frogs as well as blastos leading up to the move and had dipped them all, the new tank looks great and yes all the Corals survived the move, unexplainable


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Please close this thread, comments not wanted


----------



## steve8855 (Aug 23, 2016)

why do you always post saying please close comments not wanted?


----------



## DoubleEricG (Mar 16, 2018)

*Hamish Post*

lol.. I was wondering the same about him asking for threads to be closed, yet he has no problem giving other people advise about their tank and fish... I'd be learly about taking advise from someone who doesnt' want any advise themselves.... just saying...


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Because i got some nasty comments from a few members on here and critisisim is not wanted, ive been in this hobby for over 20 years with many set ups, that was the first time i had a crash and i still don,t know why, i think it was velvet caused by adding a blue tang to my system along with having something that caused all my euphellia from dieing, my snail were fine and my inverts were fine, i just happened to be upgrading my tank and caused more undo stress to my fish, that has never happened to me before, most people here are helpful but some are dicks, i didn,t know i could block some peeps.


----------



## AustinLear (Apr 17, 2013)

Hamish said:


> critisisim is not wanted


Then stop posting threads asking if people have "any ideas".

Obviously that is going to come with some criticism of what you did or are doing wrong. If you can't take that, don't post the thread.

You refer to other people as dicks but there's only one I see here.. The one who laughs about how he doesn't think of his fish as "true pets" and sees them as easily replaceable.


----------

